# [SOLVED] Skyrim sound problem fix



## McNinja

This thread is just a reference to the public about a Skyrim issue. 

*Problem:*
Skyrim has terrible static white noise in the background.

*Solution*
In the volume options in the advanced tab turn down the sound quality from 24 bit 96KHZ to 24 bit 48khz.

Have a nice time being a boss in Skyrim guys!


----------

